# Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde



## Dk1985 (7. Mai 2013)

Moin an alle 

Ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe ! 

Ich will am Samstag das erste mal von Heikendorf aus mit dem Kleinboot los, allerdings kenne ich mich dort noch nicht aus. 
Bisher war ich immer rund um Fehmarn unterwegs. 
Habt ihr vielleicht ein paar Tips für mich welche stellen ich anfahren kann ? 
Ich will mit Gummi auf dorsch los. 
Ihr würdet mir wirklich helfen. 
Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Hey,

wir waren letztes WE am Kieler Leuchtturm sehr erfolgreich (bei 12 bis 14m Wassertiefe). Auch am Stollergrund geht im Frühjahr immer einiges (orange ist dort im Frühjahr die Farbe) oder diverse Wracks in der Umgebung. Natürlich alles abhängig von der Bootsgröße und Motorisierung!

Wracks in der Nähe sind z.B. in der


*Eckernförder Bucht*

Betonschute 54° 29,17 N und 010° 06,18 E è Ausgang Eckernförder Bucht vor Fischerberg, Untiefe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Viele Kleinfische

Mittelgrundwrack 54°31,00'N und 010°05,50'E è Ausgang Eckernförder Bucht,

*Kieler Bucht*

Kleiner Ewer TN2 54 °29,2700'N und 010°25,4200'E è Nähe Leuchtturm Kiel, Grenze U-Boot Gebiet (Sperrgebiet!)

Brage 54°28,680 N und 010°14,360 E è Ehemaliger Erzfrachter 

Voijta 54°29,048'N und 010°17,149'E 

Kayt 54°29,360'N und 010°15,920'E è sehr zerstört

Sten Trans 54°37,00'N und 010°25,00'E è Halbe Strecke Langeland, schönes, großes Wrack, viele Fische. ca. 1,5 Stunden Anfahrt

Das ist so meine "Wrackliste", die ich regelmäßig - wenn es das Wetter zulässt, da die Kieler Bucht sehr "windig" ist - anfahre und erfolgreich befische.
Kannst ja mal bei Google Earth gucken und ein "Vorauswahl" treffen...Auf der Seite vom BSH gibt es auch eine Wrackkarte.


----------



## Dk1985 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Hey 
Vielen vielen dank damit hast du mir bestimmt Super geholfen ! 
Ich werde berichten


----------



## uwe 56 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Hallo,
wie ist es gelaufen ?|kopfkrat
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Matze 28 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Das Boot war wohl zu klein...... Schade hätte mich auch mal interessiert.


----------



## a.bu (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Vor allem die Voitja kann ich sehr empfehlen... liegt mitten im Verkehrstrennungsgebiet, aufgrund dessen sind hier auch keine Schleppkutter und das Wrack bietet einen hervorragenden Fischbestand...manchmal jedenfalls. Einziges Manko, die hier recht häufig kreuzende Küstenwache hat so gar kein Verständnis für dort angelnde Kleinboote und zeigt gnadenlos an. Hier zu angeln ist nichts anderes wie Picknik auf der Autobahn und wird entsprechend geahndet. Ein nicht anspringender Motor wird hier schnell lebensgefählich und wie gesagt die Strafe bei Anzeige kann locker in den hohen 3 stelligen Bereich gehen. Beim Angeben solcher Hot Spots einfach mal drüber nachdenken#h

Gruß Andreas



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> wir waren letztes WE am Kieler Leuchtturm sehr erfolgreich (bei 12 bis 14m Wassertiefe). Auch am Stollergrund geht im Frühjahr immer einiges (orange ist dort im Frühjahr die Farbe) oder diverse Wracks in der Umgebung. Natürlich alles abhängig von der Bootsgröße und Motorisierung!
> 
> ...


----------



## Klaus S. (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

:m:m:m So siehts aus Andreas


----------



## asgard_kiel (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*



a.bu schrieb:


> Vor allem die Voitja kann ich sehr empfehlen... liegt mitten im Verkehrstrennungsgebiet, aufgrund dessen sind hier auch keine Schleppkutter und das Wrack bietet einen hervorragenden Fischbestand...manchmal jedenfalls. Einziges Manko, die hier recht häufig kreuzende Küstenwache hat so gar kein Verständnis für dort angelnde Kleinboote und zeigt gnadenlos an. Hier zu angeln ist nichts anderes wie Picknik auf der Autobahn und wird entsprechend geahndet. Ein nicht anspringender Motor wird hier schnell lebensgefählich und wie gesagt die Strafe bei Anzeige kann locker in den hohen 3 stelligen Bereich gehen. Beim Angeben solcher Hot Spots einfach mal drüber nachdenken#h
> 
> Gruß Andreas



Die Koordinaten stimmen wohl nicht, bei Googl Earth mitten auf dem Land|kopfkrat

Gruß 
asgard


----------



## nikobellic1887 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Also Stollergrund kann ich auch empfehlen. War letzten Monat da, Ergebnis: 40+ Dorsche paar Wittlinge & Köhler. 

10 Dorschen konnten wir das 70cm Etikett aufkleben.


----------



## Sharky1 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*



asgard_kiel schrieb:


> Die Koordinaten stimmen wohl nicht, bei Googl Earth mitten auf dem Land|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß
> asgard



Vielleicht hilft dir das hier....find ich besser wie Google Earth #6

http://www.portmaps.com/deu/map/index


----------



## Heilbutt (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*



a.bu schrieb:


> Vor allem die Voitja kann ich sehr empfehlen... liegt mitten im Verkehrstrennungsgebiet, aufgrund dessen sind hier auch keine Schleppkutter und das Wrack bietet einen hervorragenden Fischbestand...manchmal jedenfalls. Einziges Manko, die hier recht häufig kreuzende Küstenwache hat so gar kein Verständnis für dort angelnde Kleinboote und zeigt gnadenlos an. Hier zu angeln ist nichts anderes wie Picknik auf der Autobahn und wird entsprechend geahndet. Ein nicht anspringender Motor wird hier schnell lebensgefählich und wie gesagt die Strafe bei Anzeige kann locker in den hohen 3 stelligen Bereich gehen. Beim Angeben solcher Hot Spots einfach mal drüber nachdenken#h
> 
> Gruß Andreas


 
Hallo,
ich bin im August zwei Wochen in Heikendorf, und hab auch vor mir ein paar Tage ein Boot zu mieten.
Wo kann man im Vorfeld derartige Informationen/Vorschriften bekommen?!

Vielen Dank

Gruß

Holger


----------



## banja1 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Moin,war jetzt ein paar mal am Stollergrund ,Kleverberg sehr erfolgreich auf Dorsche unterwegs zur Zeit ist echt gut


----------



## Jan1982 (3. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Sie sind wieder da - und damit das so bleibt, rutschen mir die meisten beim Abhaken irgendwie aus der Hand #h


----------



## banja1 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Moin bitte Plätze auf meinem 7 Meter Boot von Heikendorf ich kenne viele Plätze und würde mich über neue freuen.Bei Fünf Dorsche muss ich nicht alleine los


----------



## banja1 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Möchte kein Geld nur Brennstoff und dicke Fische


----------



## Brutzlaff (11. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Ich hätte da Interesse, aber erst ab Juli... Bis dahin ist erstmal Prüfungsphase angesagt...|uhoh:


----------



## banja1 (12. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Dann erkundige dich mal wo gute Stellen sind,dachte wir fahren bis Mittags an deine Plätze und später fahren wir auf die Wrackposition aus meiner Seekarte.Lg


----------



## banja1 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Moin,ich suche immer noch Angler die bei mir mitfahren und gute Plätze Gps Positionen sagen können.Ich war am Wochenende los, Fische sind da nur kann ich viele Stellen bei Ostwind vergessen.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Wenn das man nicht schwierig wird. Wer gute GPS Positionen hat, hat auch meist ein eigenes Boot 


Björn


----------



## banja1 (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Kenne aber auch zwei Leute hier vom Campingplatz die ihr Boot verkauft haben.Zur Zeit läuft es am Leuchtturm sehr gut die Seite Richtung Damp.


----------



## Heilbutt (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*



banja1 schrieb:


> Kenne aber auch zwei Leute hier vom Campingplatz die ihr Boot verkauft haben.Zur Zeit läuft es am Leuchtturm sehr gut die Seite Richtung Damp.



Hi,
ich hätte vielleicht Interesse!?:m
Auf welchem Campingplatz bist du denn,
und wann bist du immer so dort?

Gruß

Holger


----------



## banja1 (20. Juni 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Kalifornien bei Olsen.Wir haben aber eine Ferienwohnungen bei Heikendorf.Wenn ich bei Fangwas Elmshorn oder Auszeit Kiel auf die Seite gehe fahren da sehr viele Leute mit und genau die suche ich vielleicht haben sich ja welche Wrackposition gemerkt.


----------



## Bootsrookie (18. September 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Hallo zusammen
ich hole diesen Thread mal wieder nach oben:vik:
Ich überlege über den 3. Oktober nochmal für ein paar Tage von Schilksee aus mit meinem Boot nochmal auf Jagd zu gehen. Ich kenne das Revier nur vom Frühjahr her, daher meine Frage:
Lohnt es sich Anfang Oktober nochmal den Dorschen nachzustellen? Gibt es (ähnlich wie im Frühjahr) Köderfarben die man auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren sollte?
Das Boot ist ein voll ausgestattes Trollingboot, so dass ich auch weiter rauskann ohne gleich Panik schieben zu müssen#6
Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten
Gruss Thomas


----------



## uwe Leu (18. September 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Hallo Bootsrookie,
angeln gerade im Oktober auf Dorsch mach ich am liebsten, häufig goldenes Oktoberwetter schöne Fette Dorsche.
Ich Angel meistens vor Kühlungsborn mit Gummi in Farben Motoröl; Glitzer; Heringsfarbe oder Schwarz Rot sowie Möhchen.
 Bei Pilker Lila und Hering meistens Erfolgreich.
Ich werde morgen für zwei Tage los.

Gruß aus Meck Pomm

UL


----------



## Bootsrookie (19. September 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Hallo Uwe,
Vielen Dank schonmal. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Dorsche in der Kieler Bucht auf die selben Farben stehen wir die vor Kühlungsborn #a
Ich werde berichten


----------



## banja1 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Moin wir waren jetzt 3 Tage los
1 Tag Eckernförde mittelgrund nix bis Schleimünde hoch dann aufn Rückweg Wrack Svendborgsund nix viel Bundeswehr Schiffe unterwegs 
2Tag Mittelgrund nix nur Heringe dann Stollergrund Leuchtturm viel kleine Fische Gabelsflach gute Schollen
3Tag Schönberger Sperrgebiet viele Dorsche auf 12 Meter. Ist in Eckernförde Sauerstoffmangel habe viele große Schiffe von den Behörden gesehen Arkona und so haben Wasserproben genommen


----------



## banja1 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Die ganze Küste von Waabs bis Schleimünde ist wie Tot. Ich fische da schon 20 Jahre der Südwind ist schuld


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (20. September 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Die hohen Temperaturen und der fehlende Sturm in den letzten Monaten. Wir hoffen hier oben alle auf den großen Sturm, der aber wohl auch jetzt wieder eher ein laues Lüftchen wird. Erst hieß es bis 11 Baft und jetzt doch nur eine steife Brise.

Wird Zeit für einen Wetterumschwung!


----------



## benkk (21. September 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Ja, im Moment ist es recht schwer.
Habe auch so einige Wracks, Stollergrund usw abgegrast auch nix.


----------



## Bootsrookie (21. September 2018)

*AW: Vom Kleinboot in der Kieler Förde*

Oh je, ich macht mir ja Hoffnung#q


----------



## Bootsrookie (5. Oktober 2018)

So lieber Fördeangler, 
Jetzt habt ihr doch wohl genug Wind gehabt oder? Was macht denn nun der Dorsch? Hab ich zumindest ne kleine Chance was zu fangen, was meint ihr?
Vielen Dank vorab


----------

